# 1.920 x 1.080 mit 120 Hz auf 137.2 kHz (analog) statt (digital) per DVI



## Aufgewachter (11. September 2012)

Viele Hersteller von 120 Hz Monitoren schweigen sich leider darüber aus, ob im 2D Betrieb in Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) bei 120 Hz das Videosignal als analoges oder als digitales Videosignal dargestellt wird. Eine Dual Link DVI Verbindung ist noch keine Garantie dafür, daß die Videodaten auch wirklich vom digitalen Signal dargestellt werden. DVI ermöglicht nämlich die gleichzeitige Übertragung von analogen und digitalen Bilddaten bei allen DVI-Schnittstellen Varianten. Siehe auch

Digital Visual Interface

Analoge Videosignale sehen bei immer höheren Auflösungen, wie Full HD und immer höheren vertikalen Frequenzen, wie 120 Hz nicht mehr so dolle aus (unscharfe Buchstaben und Mosquito-Rauschen), besonders dann nicht, wenn die angegebene Videobandbreite des Monitors unter 300 MHz liegt. Die Qualität des Videosignals wird immer schlechter (Verlust der Video-Signalqualität) 

Fehlen die Angaben dazu, wie der Monitor die Full HD Auflösung bei 120 Hz darstellt, also digital oder analog, kann davon ausgegangen werden, daß er das Bild vom analogen Videosignal der DVI-Schnittstelle abspaltet und darstellt.

Außerdem vermisse ich noch 120 Hz S-IPS Panels mit Backlight LED und entspiegelter Bildfläche (nonglare), von der Videobandbreite mit 300 MHz ganz zu schweigen.


-Aufgewachter-


Stichworte : 120 Hz Monitor, 120 Hz, 2D Betrieb, Full HD, 1920 x 1080, 1.920 x 1.080, analoges Videosignal, digitales Videosignal, horizontale Ablenkfrequenz, Pixeltakt, Pixelfrequenz, Signalqualität, Videobandbreite, DVI, Dual Link DVI, S-IPS, Backlight LED, entspiegelt, nonglare


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. September 2012)

Das glaube ich nicht, da zu mindestens bei allen DL-Kabeln hier in der Redaktion die Pins für die analoge Übertragung fehlen.

Marco


----------



## Aufgewachter (11. September 2012)

Es gibt auch Dual Link DVI Kabel (Typ DVI-I), welche zusätzlich zum digitalen auch das analoge Videosignal weiterleiten. In der folgenden Grafik die zweite Schnittstelle von oben (DVI-I Dual Link). 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r_Types.svg/277px-DVI_Connector_Types.svg.png

Ich habe keinen 120 Hz Monitor gefunden, welcher ein Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) Videosignal mit 120 Hz über die rein digitale Schnittstelle DVI-D Dual Link (in der Grafik vierte Schnittstelle von oben) verarbeiten und darstellen kann. Ein solcher Monitor müßte zudem noch eine horizontale Ablenkfrequenz von 137.3 kHz (kilohertz) digital verarbeiten können. 

Der Monitor-Hersteller Eizo gibt bei ihren 60 Hz Monitoren für beide Betriebsarten (digital oder analog) die jeweilige horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz getrennt an! 

EIZO: FORIS - FS2333 (Auf Spezifikationen klicken) oder in die PDF schauen http://www.eizo.de/pool/products/spec/FS2333.pdf


Kennt Ihr vielleicht einen Monitor der das kann? Ein Full HD Signal (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz mit 137.2 kHz digital darstellen über DVI-D Dual Link Kabel?

Laut den technischen Spezifikationen auf der Asus Internetseite kann der neue 120 Hz Monitor Asus VG278H die Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz nur über D-Sub Analog darstellen. Digital per Dual Link DVI schafft der Asus VG278 keine 120 Hz in Full HD (1.920 x 1.080), sondern nur 85 Hz, da er keine digitalen Videosignale mit mehr als 83 kHz verarbeiten und darstellen kann. Steht sogar online in der Spezifikation.

Die horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in der analogen Betriebsart liegt bei 140 kHz und ist ausreichend für 122 Hz vertikal. Analoge Videosignale in Full HD mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 Hz vertikal sehen aber alles andere als schön aus bezogen auf die Signalqualität. 

Technische Spezifikationen
Asus VG278H
ASUS - LCD Monitore- ASUS VG278H

P.S.: Asus schweigt sich leider darüber aus, ob es sich bei der Dual Link Video Schnittstelle über eine DVI-D Dual Link Schnittstelle oder eine DVI-I Dual Link Schnittstelle handelt. DVI-I Dual Link führt nämlich neben dem digitalen Signal auch das analoge Signal mit. Vielleicht kann der Asus VG278H überhaupt nicht mit digitalen Daten über DVI umgehen? Zumindestens kann er HDMI 1.4 

Aber auch in der HDMI Betriebsart bei Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) ist spätestens bei 85 Hz vertikal Ende Gelände. 

Gibt es denn Monitore, welche Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz auch digital mit 137.2 kHz ansteuern können?


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2012)

Also mein Dual Link DVI Kabel, mit dem ich meinen Acer GD245HQ ansteuere hat ebenfalls keine analogen Pins.


----------



## Aufgewachter (11. September 2012)

Was hat Dein Acer GD245HQ für eine horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz in der digitalen Betriebsart? Unter 140 kHz wäre für mich uninteressant, weil er dann keine Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz per Dual Link DVI darstellen kann. 


-Aufgewachter-


----------



## Hübie (11. September 2012)

BenQ XL2420T hat 140 kHz. Der XL2410T den ich habe hat afaik auch 140 kHz. Die meisten 3D-Monitore sind nun mal Mogelpackungen...


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2012)

Ja, der Acer GD 245 HQ hat 140kHz Horizontal.

Ach ja und das...


> Außerdem vermisse ich noch 120 Hz S-IPS Panels mit Backlight LED und entspiegelter Bildfläche (nonglare), von der Videobandbreite mit 300 MHz ganz zu schweigen.


 
IPS ist zu langsam für 120Hz.

Das heißt zu langsam um bei 120Hz die Einzelbilder noch einigermaßen sauber trennen zu können- zu langsam für Shutter 3D. Und in den Augen der Hersteller ist Shutter 3D eben der Hauptgrund für 120Hz.


----------



## Ryle (12. September 2012)

> Unter 140 kHz wäre für mich uninteressant, weil er dann keine Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz per Dual Link DVI darstellen kann.


Und wieso sollte das nicht ausreichen ? 1080+Austastlücke oder wie auch immer sich das bei LCDs nun nennen mag (meist 1125 oder knapp 5%)*120...da sollte man mit den gängigen 137,x kHz doch hinkommen. Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler ?

Und laut Timingtable kann der Asus auch 1080p/120Hz und 137,2 kHz. Soweit ich weiß packt er das auch per HDMI mit Custom Resolution sofern die Grafikkarte bzw. deren HDMI Transmitter mitspielt.


----------



## Aufgewachter (12. September 2012)

Anhand der Kommentare sehe ich, daß niemand verstanden hat wovon ich hier schreibe. Also nochmal in Kürze. 

Die 120 Hz in Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) funktionieren nur bei einer analogen Signalverbindung über VGA (D-Sub analog Kabel) mit 140 kHz horizontaler Ablenkfrequenz (analoge Ansteuerung)

Mit Dual Link DVI beträgt die höchste vertikale Bildwiederholfrequenz bei Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) nur 85 Hertz, weil die digitale Einheit nur eine horizontale Ablenkfrequenz von 84 kHz verarbeiten kann. 

Analoge Videosignale in Full HD mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 Hz vertikal sehen aber alles andere als schön aus bezogen auf die Bildqualität aufgrund der schlechten Signalqualität. 

Verarbeitet der BenQ XL2420T oder der Acer GD 245 HQ auch eine digitale horizontale Ablenkfrequenz von 140 kHz? Das steht da nämlich gar nicht dabei, in welcher Betriebsart die 140kHz verarbeiten und dargestellt werden können. 


- Aufgewachter -

P.S.: Aus der Timetable 1080p/120Hz und 137,2 kHz geht ja schließlich nicht hervor, wie die 120 Hz überhaupt erreicht werden. Vermutlich nur über ein VGA (D-Sub Analog) Kabel.

P.P.S.: Wie soll der Asus VG278H mit einer horizontalen Ablenkfrequenz von 84 kHz (digitale Ansteuerung) ein Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) Signal mit 120 Hz darstellen können? Das geht doch überhaupt nicht!

http://www.asus.de/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG278H/#specifications


----------



## Hübie (12. September 2012)

Muss ja. Bei mir kommt ja nirgends ein analoges Signal rein oder raus. Wie das bei dem ASUS aussieht weiß ich nicht - ist mir auch Wurscht, da der auch anderweitig nicht taugt. Welcher Vollpfosten betreibt auch einen FullHD-Monitor mit D-Sub?


----------



## Aufgewachter (12. September 2012)

Da kannst Du Dich bei den Monitorherstellern bedanken !!! Du hast den Marketing-Gag verstanden.

120 Hz bei Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) nur über VGA (D-Sub Analog) Kabel wegen der analogen Ablenkungseinheit mit 140 kHz. 

aber nur 

85 Hz bei Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) über Dual Link DVI dank der begrenzten digitalen Ablenkungseinheit mit nur 84 kHz.


- Aufgewachter -


----------



## Hübie (12. September 2012)

Na ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass mein BenQ auch wirklich 120 Hz erzeugt. Ich habe weder ein unstimmiges Bild, noch Interferenzen. Meine Pixelclock hatte ich schon mal bei 300 MHz... Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass man den ASUS übertakten kann.
Habe ich mit dem ACER hier auch gemacht (H24HQmiib oder so heißt der). Da liefen dann über HDMI @Full HD 120 Hz. Flimmerte nicht mal.


----------



## Ryle (12. September 2012)

Solange die Grafikkarte ein digitales Signal sendet ist es doch völlig irrelevant was Asus auf ihrer HP angibt. Du schließt den Monitor mit Dual Link DVI oder eventuell auch HDMI an, fertig.
Wie Marcus schon geschrieben hat, haben die heutigen DL DVI Kabel nicht mal mehr Pins fürs Analoge Signal, außerdem ist es selbst über HDMI oder DisplayPort möglich wodurch du nur digitale Signale jagen kannst und es wäre den Leuten wohl auch aufgefallen wenn sie ein analoges Signal am Monitor anliegen hätten. Das wäre ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...

Warum das Asus nun so auf ihrer HP angibt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, vielleicht sind es Angaben pro Kanal aber das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Wenn es dich aber interessiert dann ruf dort an und lass dich mit einem Techniker verbinden. Der Displaycontroller wird aber wohl kaum ein digitales Signal erst analogisieren um es danach wieder zu digitalisieren.


----------



## dinovom (12. September 2012)

Also deine Frage ist ob allg. Monitore nur mit einem DVI Kabel das gleichzeitig Digital und Analog nutzt 120Hz darstellen können? Oder ob das nur bei dem VG278H der Fall ist?

Also zum erstel Teil kann ich sagen: Nein sowohl per DVI-DL (wobei ich meinem XL2420T nicht an den DVI-I sondern DVI-D Anschluss meiner GTX670 angeschlossen habe, das Kabel auch keine Analogen Anschlüsse hat) als auch per Displayport werden def. v120Hz/h140kHz. bei 285Mhz Pixeltakt angezeigt. Hübie hat das ja auch an seinen ASUS per HDMI geschafft, bei mir waren max 90Hz drinn.

Bei dem ASUS bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Ich denke jedoch allg. nicht, dass irgendein Monitor das was du sagst - bei DVI die analogen und digitalen Kanäle gleichzeitig nutzen - macht. Bei dem Monitor müsste man entsprechend testen (eben DVI-D Kabel oder GPU-Anschluss ob er da 120Hz darstellen kann).  Im HB steht klar: 1920x1080 (DVI) (mit DL-Kabel und Nvidia für 3D) mit v120Hz/h137.2KHz. Ich denke eher, dass die "Digitale Signalfrequenz : 24~83 KHz(H)/ 50~85 Hz(V)" ein Fehler auf der HP ist - und sich vl. nur auf HDMI bezieht, wenn nicht gar der Anschluss auch 120Hz mitmacht wie es superseijayin vermutet.

Also deine ganze Aussage mit der du Leute (die bei etlichen anderen Modellen das Gegenteil bewiesen haben) versuchst zu überzeugen dass deine Ansicht richtig ist, ist eine Zeile in den allgemein gehaltenen Spezifikationen der Webseite?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

Vielleicht bringt das etwas Licht ins Dunkel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (per DVI-D angeschlossen)



Hübie schrieb:


> Wie das bei dem ASUS aussieht weiß ich nicht - ist  mir auch Wurscht, da der auch anderweitig nicht taugt.



Kannst Du das auch begründen?  Ich habe den Asus VG278H seit ein paar Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden  Zu dem Ergebnis kommen auch Tests/Reviews:

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278H
Asus VG278H im Test bei GameStar.de

Für mich ist der Asus VG278H neben dem BenQ XL2420T der beste nvidia 3D Vision 2 Monitor. Nur dass der 3D-Effekt auf 27" besser kommt als auf 24"


----------



## Aufgewachter (12. September 2012)

Hi Softy,

der Screenshot Deiner Grafikkarteneinstellung belegt ja quasi nur, daß das Ausgangssignal entsprechend mit Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz vertikal und 137.2 kHz per DVI-D übertragen wird. Was der Monitor aus dem Signal macht, sprich wie er das verarbeitet und darstellt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Was zeigt denn das On Screen Display (OSD) Deines Asus VG278H an? Zeigt es auch ein Eingangssignal mit 1.920 x 1.080 mit 120 Hz und 137.2 kHz an? 

Ich vermute, daß der Asus VG278H das Eingangssignal (Input Signal) auf 85 Hz downsampled, weil er ja digitale Eingangssignale mit über 84 kHz laut den Asus eigenen Spezifikationen überhaupt gar nicht darstellen kann. 


- Aufgewachter -


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

Ja, das OSD zeigt auch 120Hz und 137KHz bei FullHD Auflösung an.

Gibt es denn kein Tool, mit dem man die tatsächliche Frequenz messen kann? Das müsste ja nur ein sich schnell bewegendes Objekt sein, das irgendwann auf Grund der Frequenz zum "stehen" kommt  Früher gab es so ein Tool (flimmer.exe), das läuft aber nicht unter Windows 7


----------



## Aufgewachter (12. September 2012)

Genau so ein Tool könnte schnell für Abhilfe schaffen. Von wegen auf 85 Hz downsamplen und im OSD dann Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz anzeigen, obwohl in den Spezifikationen für digitale Signale eine max. horizontale Frequenz von 84 kHz angegeben wird. 

Also ich kann 60 Hz Backlight Flimmern noch sehen. Bei 85 Hz wird es nahezu unmöglich es von 120 Hz zu unterscheiden. Da müßte man schon eine Software als Bench haben mit welcher man das grafisch ermitteln könnte.


- Aufgewachter -

P.S.: Eine schnell laufende Stoppuhr in einer Sekunde bis 120 hochlaufen lassen und das mit einer Videokamera mit 120 FPS abfilmen. Dann das Video anschauen, dann weiß man ob die versprochenen 120 FPS auch dargestellt werden. Fehlen Zahlen zwischen 1 und 120, dann kann er das nicht.

Man könnte ja mal ne Stoppuhr in Flash schreiben, woll? H hahah ahahahha


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt mal testhalber die Frequenz im Treiber auf 85 Hz reduziert. Wenn ich damit ganz amateurhaft () die Maus sehr schnell hin- und herbewege, merke ich einen Unterschied zwischen 85 Hz und 120Hz, also ich sehe bei 120Hz etwas mehr Mauszeigerzwischenbilder als bei 85Hz. Daher denke ich, dass der Monitor tatsächlich mit 120Hz läuft


----------



## Ryle (12. September 2012)

Wird ja immer lustiger hier, nun klaut der Monitor schon Hz 

Mit Pixperan werden dir die fps angezeigt die geliefert werden.

Mit dem Samsung S23A700D 
1080p@60Hz=60fps
1080p@120Hz=120fps

Alles wie es sein soll. Ich hab vor urzeiten auch mal ein Vergleichsvideo mit 240fps Aufnahme zwischen nem 60Hz und nem 120Hz Monitor gemacht und da haste auch deutlich die Sprünge von Mauszeiger, Fenster usw. im 2D Modus gesehen.



> Also ich kann 60 Hz Backlight Flimmern noch sehen.


Wenn dann hast du "nur" Vorteile in schnellen Shootern usw. oder nimmst eben auch Unterschiede in Filmen (speziell 24p), beim Fenster verschieben und scollen usw.
Das Flimmern vom Backlight hat nichts mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu tun sondern mit der PWM Dimmung der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Wenn du da empfindlich bist, solltest du dir eher nen Monitor mit CCFL Backlight (egal ob 60 oder 120Hz) suchen da diese im Gegensatz zu LED noch nachleuchten und der Effekt dadurch fast nicht auftritt.


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2012)

Mit einem Frequenzzähler oder einem Oszilloskop und einem optischen Messkopf könnte man anhand eines mit Bildwiederholfrequenz flimmernden Bildes die tatsächlich dargestellte Frequenz exakt messen. Das ist wohl die sinnvollste Methode.

Aber: das ist sowieso nicht sinnvoll- denn: 120Hz Monitore stellen auch 120Hz da. Sonst wäre Shutter-3D überhaupt nicht möglich.

Ich weiß auch immernoch nicht genau, was du uns überhaupt sagen willst... das übliche Displaycontroller nicht 120Hz tauglich sind, zumindest nicht via DVI?

(Dual Link-)DVI unterstützt die 120Hz jedenfalls. Und warum sollten die Hersteller irgendwelche ICs in 120Hz Monitore verbauen, die die 120Hz nicht unterstützen?



> Die 120 Hz in Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) funktionieren nur bei einer analogen Signalverbindung über VGA (D-Sub analog Kabel) mit 140 kHz horizontaler Ablenkfrequenz (analoge Ansteuerung)


 
Nein.



> Mit Dual Link DVI beträgt die höchste vertikale Bildwiederholfrequenz bei Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) nur 85 Hertz, weil die digitale Einheit nur eine horizontale Ablenkfrequenz von 84 kHz verarbeiten kann.


 
Was für eine "digitale Einheit"? Meinst du den Displaycontroller? Woher hast du das?



> Analoge Videosignale in Full HD mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 Hz vertikal sehen aber alles andere als schön aus bezogen auf die Bildqualität aufgrund der schlechten Signalqualität.


 
äh... ja... um genau zu sein bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob übliche GraKas via VGA überhaupt 120Hz@Full-HD schaffen...



> Der Monitor-Hersteller Eizo gibt bei ihren 60 Hz Monitoren für beide Betriebsarten (digital oder analog) die jeweilige horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz getrennt an!


 
Eizo baut auch keine 120Hz Monitore... 

Der gezeigte Eizo Monitor unterstützt tatsächlich per VGA eine höhere Frequenz -76Hz- als per DVI -61Hz-. Das hat aber freilich nichts mit irgendwelchen echten 120Hz Monitoren zu tun.



> P.P.S.: Wie soll der Asus VG278H mit einer horizontalen Ablenkfrequenz von 84 kHz (digitale Ansteuerung) ein Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) Signal mit 120 Hz darstellen können? Das geht doch überhaupt nicht!


 
Wie kommst du auf 84kHz?

Edit:
http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG278HE/#specifications

Kann es sein, das eine _Falschangabe_ auf der deutschen Asus Homepage der Auslöser für deine Aufregung ist? Anscheinend wurde da einfach die digitale und die analoge Frequenz verwechselt.

Ein ähnliches "Drama" gab es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere übrigens auch schon mal bei irgendeinem LG.


----------



## Aufgewachter (12. September 2012)

Hi superseijayin,

erstmal vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf das Testprogramm Pixperan. Hier meine Testwerte. Ich habe einen Frame Lost von 3 FPS. Die Vertikal Frequenz schwankt zwischen 58Hz bis 61 Hz bzw. 59 Hz bis 62 Hz. Steht jedenfalls oben rechts im Hauptmenu. Links unten flackern zwei Ziffern stark. Ziffer 1 in schwarzer Farbe und Ziffer 2 in weißer Farbe (rechts daneben). Meine Grafikkarte ist noch eine AGP8fach vom Typ ATI 9200 (RV280), welche per DVI-I an einem LG IPS234V läuft. Beim Flicker-Test durch drücken von F9 erschließt sich mir nicht, was ich dort ablesen soll. Der Monitor flackert stark, wie im Hauptmenu unten links. Was hat das alles zu bedeuten?

Die CCFL-Lampe macht nicht so ein schönes weiß, wie die LED. Ich finde CCFL-Lampen wirken von der Farbtemperatur auch irgendwie sehr kalt (bläulich). Schade, daß die LED-Backlights offensichtlich Backlight-Flimmern erzeugen. Wußte ich nicht. 

Der Samsung S23A700D soll laut den Spezifikationen auf der hauseigenen Seite einen analogen und digitalen Eingang haben, jedoch sind nur digitale Schnittstellen, wie DVI-D Dual Link und HDMi 1.4 angegeben. Auch fehlen dort die Angaben über die horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz für analoge und digitale Ansteuerung 
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D LED - Displays - TECHNISCHE DATEN


Hi Superwip,

a) ich behaupte ja gar nicht, daß 120 Hz Monitore, die 120 Hz nicht darstellen können. Nach den eigenen technischen Angaben der jeweiligen Hersteller können sie es ja darstellen, allerdings nur über analoge Ansteuerung mit einem D-Sub Analog VGA-Kabel. 

b) Dual Link DVI unterstützt auch mehr als 120 Hz vertikal. Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, daß Dual Link DVI nicht 120 Hz darstellen kann. Nicht Dual Link DVI ist der Flaschenhals für Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) in 120 Hz, sondern der Monitor selbst. Wenn die verbaute Elektronik im Monitor laut den eigenen Hersteller-Angaben nicht mehr, als 86 kHz liefert, dann kann ein Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) Signal auch nicht mit 120 Hz dargestellt werden, sondern höchstens nur mit 85 Hz. 

c) Die 84 kHz ist eine Angabe nicht von mir, sondern die der Monitorhersteller für die horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz = kilo Herz. Horizontale Ablenkfrequenz stammt aus der analogen Technik wo noch einst mittels Zeilentransformator der Kathodenstrahl auf die Phosporschicht eines Kathodenstrahls absichtlicht gelenkt (abgelenkt) wurde. 

d) Horizontale Ablenkfrequenz bei digitaler Ansteuerung müßte eigentlich in maximaler darstellbarer Pixeltakt umgetauft werden (meiner Meinung nach).


e) bei digitaler Ansteuerung gilt die pi mal Daumen Regel

maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz in Hz = maximale horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz / vertikale Auflösung * 1,1
maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz in Hz = 84 kHz (84000 Hz) / 1.080 *1,1
maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz in Hz = 85 Hz

f) bei analoger Ansteuerung galt immer die pi mal Daumen Regel 

maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz in Hz = maximale horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz / vertikale Auflösung 
maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz in Hz = 140 kHz (140000 Hz) / 1.080 
maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz in Hz = 129 Hz


-Aufgewachter-


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2012)

Nochmal:



> Kann es sein, das eine _Falschangabe_ auf der deutschen Asus Homepage der Auslöser für deine Aufregung ist? Anscheinend wurde da einfach die digitale und die analoge Frequenz verwechselt.


----------



## Aufgewachter (12. September 2012)

Die Spezifikationen der Monitorhersteller, welche ich mir von den vermeintlichen 120 Hz Monitoren angesehen habe schweigen sich alle dazu aus, ob die angegebene maximale horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz für die analoge oder digitale Ansteuerung gilt. Zufall? Ich meine nicht, wenn man weiß woher die Panels alle kommen und umgelabeled werden.  Ich habe noch keinen 120Hz Monitor gefunden, der nur digital angesteuert werden kann. 


-Aufgewachter-


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

Also das Tool zeigt (natürlich wie Fraps beim Spielen) auch 120 Hz an. Ich habe daher beschlossen, dass der Asus VG278H mit 120 Hz rennt und bin somit raus hier


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2012)

> Die Spezifikationen der Monitorhersteller, welche ich mir von den vermeintlichen 120 Hz Monitoren angesehen habe schweigen sich alle dazu aus, ob die angegebene maximale horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz für die analoge oder digitale Ansteuerung gilt. Zufall? Ich meine nicht, wenn man weiß woher die Panels alle kommen und umgelabeled werden. Ich habe noch keinen 120Hz Monitor gefunden, der nur digital angesteuert werden kann.


 
Sagen wirs mal so: ich kenne keinen Full-HD Monitor oder Beamer (mit Ausnahme einiger Röhrenbeamer), der analog mit 100Hz oder mehr angesteuert werden kann...

Das die 120Hz über den Digitaleingang unterstützt werden wird meist wohl nicht gesondert hervorgehoben, weil es eigentlich selbstverständlich ist...


----------



## Ryle (13. September 2012)

Der Flicker Test ist dazu da um Synchronisationsprobleme zwischen Grafikkarte und Monitor festzustellen. Ein gewisses Flimmern nimmt man subjektiv immer wahr, wenn aber recht deutlich Aussetzer wahrnehmbar sind dann stimmt etwas nicht. Deine Framedrops sind auch leicht erhöht, was aber wohl an der doch relativ betagten Grafikkarte liegen kann.



> Die CCFL-Lampe macht nicht so ein schönes weiß, wie die LED. Ich finde CCFL-Lampen wirken von der Farbtemperatur auch irgendwie sehr kalt (bläulich). Schade, daß die LED-Backlights offensichtlich Backlight-Flimmern erzeugen. Wußte ich nicht.


Kommt eben auf die Qualität der Beleuchtung an. Qualitativ hochwertige Monitore mit CCFL sind meist sogar beliebter da sie eine subjektiv wärmeres Bild erzeugen. Hat aber auch viel mit Gewöhnung zu tun. Mir ist der Umstieg von CCFL auf LED anfangs recht schwer gefallen, da ich eher LED als unangenehm empfand. Nach 2-3 Wochen hat man sich aber daran gewöhnt.

Aber Hintergrund des Flimmerns ist folgender:
Eine PWM Dimmung schaltet die Beleuchtung zum Dimmen mit einer bestimmten Frequenz ein und aus. Je niedriger die Frequenz desto dunkler wird das Bild. Lässt sich recht gut mit Digital Kameras und ähnlichem beobachten.
Eine CCFL Beleuchtung leuchtet aber im ausgeschalteten Zustand nach, während eine LED Beleuchtung nur den Zustand ein und aus hat wodurch eben dieser Effekt des Flimmerns verstärkt wird. Das merken manche ziemlich schnell, vor allem beim Lesen bei bestimmten Frequenzen bzw. Helligkeitswerten.



> e) bei digitaler Ansteuerung gilt die pi mal Daumen Regel
> 
> maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz in Hz = maximale horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz / *vertikale Auflösung * 1,1*


Quelle ?
In der Regel sind es 1125 (45 Zeilen), das ist zumindest bei 1080p TVs Standard.


----------



## dinovom (17. September 2012)

Aufgewachter schrieb:


> Die Spezifikationen der Monitorhersteller, welche ich mir von den vermeintlichen 120 Hz Monitoren angesehen habe schweigen sich alle dazu aus, ob die angegebene maximale horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in kHz für die analoge oder digitale Ansteuerung gilt. Zufall? Ich meine nicht, wenn man weiß woher die Panels alle kommen und umgelabeled werden.  Ich habe noch keinen 120Hz Monitor gefunden, der nur digital angesteuert werden kann.



Das stimmt so nicht - bei meinem benq steht in einem extra tech-spec sheet genau die Frequenz Vertikal wie Horizontal pro Eingang - vielleich überzeugt dich das:


```
Hor. Frequenz (KHz) - VGA            15-130kHz
Hor. Frequenz (KHz) - HDMI           15-100kHz
Hor. Frequenz (KHz) - DVI-LD/DP      30-140kHz
Ver. Frequenz (Hz) - VGA/HDMI        24-120kHz
Ver. Frequenz (Hz) - DVI-DL/DP       56-120kHz
```

Das betrifft mal nur die Eingänge allg. - nicht bez. Maximaler Auflösung da gibt es ein weiteres Dokument, dass bei 1080p DVI-DL/DP mit 100 sowie 120Hz listet, Analog und HDMI nur mit 60 HZ. 120Hz Analog (qualitativ) ist theor. möglich (mit k.A. 600€ Kabel und Kalibrierten Einstellungen?), bei HDMI "auch" (nur wenn GPU, Kabel und Monitor mitmacht  - letzteres beim Benq leider nicht) 

Weiters wie Superwip schon geschrieben hat - 3D Vision funktioniert nur mit 120Hz (zwingend im Monitor ungeachtet was das Betriebssystem sagt, auch wenn der Treiber selbst 120Hz braucht um die 2x60Hz zu erzeugen)  und das nutze ich immer wieder am DisplayPort (der keine Analogen Leitungen hat).

Hast du denn schonmal ASUS direkt angeschrieben und gefragt ob das so stimmt auf der deutschen HP steht? Warum diese Details oft gar nicht angegeben werden ist ne gute Frage - viele Kunden interessiert es sowieso nicht, geschweige denn dass die meisten Ersteller der Webseite/Dokumente wirklich Ahnung davon haben (die geben nur Daten die sie bekommen in ein CMS/PDF creator ein). Das ganze betrifft aber nicht nur die 120Hz Modelle - sondern vollzieht sich quer durch die ganze Hardware - immer wieder findest du zu wenig detaillierte spez & co.

Zuletzt frage ich mich: 1080p @120Hz auf einer AGP8x ATI 9200 - das wird nicht gehen. Soweit ich weiß hat ATI die Unterstützung dafür erst ab der HD3000er Serie eingebaut und manuell setzten wird vermutlich auch nicht gehen zumindest hatte ich das mal mit einer IGP HD3200 probiert (die aber in wahrheit ne umgelabelte HD2400 ist) und nach vielen Spielerein konnte ich zuguterletzt 120Hz anzeigen aber mit derartigen Grafikfehlern dass ich darauf verzichtet hab das dort zu betreiben.


----------



## Aufgewachter (18. September 2012)

Hi dinovom,

a) bei Deiner Angabe bezüglich der vertikalen Frequenzen meintest Du sicher Hz und nicht kHz. 

b) 1080p im Sinne von 1080 Zeilen in progressivem Bildaufbau eine Auflösung von Full HD (1.920 x 1.080). Da schafft Dein Monitor also 100 oder 120 Hz an Dual Link DVI oder Display Port. 

c) Was hat Dein Monitor denn für einen Dual Link DVI? DVI-I Dual Link oder DVI-D Dual Link? 

d) Full HD mit 120 Hz über HDMI kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das funktioniert. 

e) Dein Monitor hat nen Display Port Eingang? Welchen Monitor hast Du?

f) Ne, Asus habe ich noch nicht angeschrieben. 

g) Da hast Du Recht. Meine ATI9200 kann Full HD nicht mit 120 Hz auf Full HD ausgeben. Die Karte hat keine Dual Link Unterstütztung.

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Sehe schon etwas klarer jetzt. Muß halt n Monitor mit Display Port Eingang her.

-Aufgewachter-


----------



## dinovom (18. September 2012)

a) Jep, sry - natürlich sollte es "Ver. Frequenz (Hz) - DVI-DL/DP       56-120Hz" lauten - konnte das ned aus dem pdf kopieren, hab die erste Zeile abgeschrieben, dann kopiert, den rest ausgebessert bis auf die KHz in der vertikalen. Soll ned mehr passieren.

b) genau, 1080p@120Hz per DVI-DL/DP, 1080p@60Hz Analog/HDMI - eben die spezifizierte/mindestens erreichbare Auflösung/Frequenz.

c) DVI-D am Monitor sowie an DVI-D GPU Anschluss gesteckt und Kabel hat auch nur DVI-D DL Pins (sieht so aus wie hier der 4. Stecker der Grafik "Die verschiedenen DVI-Arten")

d) Doch geht, Infos gibts ja in dem Thread wo du schon gepostet hast. Wenn man sich alle Seiten durchliest endet man mit der Vermutung dass es zwar nicht offiziell aber praktisch per OC bei einigen 120Hz Modellen von ASUS vl. auch anderen Marken möglich ist (BenQ z.Z. keine). Die meisten stellen aber eh DVI-DL/DP zur Verfügung, da wendet kaum einer extra Kosten für hochwertige Transistoren bei HDMI auf, also drauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht dass es geht. Man kann da nur testen (ggf. zurückschicken) oder das eine bestätigte Modell holen.

e) Benq XL2420T?

f) Bin mir jedenfalls sicher dass es sein schreibfehler ist, und vermute wie die anderen, dass die beiden Werte (A/D) vertauscht wurden.

h - letzter Satz) Oder eben DVI-DL (egal ob DVI-I oder DVI-D - es wird sicher nur letzteres genutzt). Ne neue Grafikkarte wird da wohl auch fällig, oder kommt das an nem anderen PC zum Einsatz? Warum hast du denn noch so ne alte GPU? Schwierig wird dennoch das upgraden denn wenn würd ich gleich eine mit DisplayPort 1.2 holen, DP allgemein gibts aber erst mit PCIe GPUs (DP 1.2 AFAIK zudem bei ATI ab 6xxx Series / Nvidia ab 6xx Series) und wenn passiv wie die 9200 dann wirds vergleichweise teuer günstigste ab €77, wobei mit Lüfter bei €55 ist auch nicht besser. Neben den restlichen Komponenten die auf einem PCIe Board laufen müssen.


----------



## Berky (18. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal testhalber die Frequenz im Treiber auf 85 Hz reduziert. Wenn ich damit ganz amateurhaft () die Maus sehr schnell hin- und herbewege, merke ich einen Unterschied zwischen 85 Hz und 120Hz, also ich sehe bei 120Hz etwas mehr Mauszeigerzwischenbilder als bei 85Hz. Daher denke ich, dass der Monitor tatsächlich mit 120Hz läuft


 
Ich hab den selben Monitor und auch das selbe probiert. Ich hab sofort ein Unterschied zwischen 85Hz und 120Hz bemerkt, dann auf 60Hz und auch Unterschied zu 85Hz bemerkt.
So schnell ich hier reingekommen bin, bin ich auch wieder raus 

@aufgewachter, zahlen hin zahlen her, zwischen 60Hz und 120Hz ist ein markanter Unterschied wahrnehmbar, es können unmöglich blos 25Hz mehr sein. Du musst nun die Asus Leute wachrütterln und auf den Fehler hinweisen, wenns den einer ist, ich kenne mich so viel Zahlen nicht aus.


----------

